# 17 and in need of some insight



## SouthrnGrl814

I'm worried at first I didnt think anything of it when me and my bf did it but about a week to a week and a half later I got cramping in my stomach....now my period had started on December 31 and lasted about 6 days or so...so it was way too early for all that...I had wiped and had a slight brown color show up and had some brown spotting for a few days then i had a day of light pink and that was it but it was on and off throughout like it couldnt make up its mind...I'm a very medium to heavy flow when im on my period and that was all very very light....my stomach has been funny ever since kinda weird like sometimes itll cramp other times itll feel nervous or jumbled...my back has has pain much more than normal its almost been an everyday thing lately but its random and slight...i get the urge to wanna throw up but I burp alot which I don't usually do...I eat and get fuller quicker even if i had been starving...I have had a stuffy nose and a sore throat which both are kinda clearin and my throat isnt sore anymore but my mouth gets dry...I originally had passed it off as a cold but now its kinda like idk what to think about it....i get more anxious and emotional....my period is due right around the 30th of January-1st of February so i havent been late yet but we'll see...If i miss it then I'm takin a test...did any of ya'll have these signs or anything...please help


----------



## KA92

if your not pregnant maybe the flu? :hugs:

i had back ache(still do on occasions) cramps and nausea :)

hope you get the answer you want hunnie but tbh if your due to come on the next few days id leave it til your a week late for best result :thumbup:
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

thats what im leavin it to...thanks =)


----------



## dontworry

Those all sound like pregnancy symptoms, but everyone gets different signs, you know? I agree with ka92 in that you should probably wait til a few days after your missed period. Try not to stress too much cause that can cause your period to skip altogether. Hope you get the results you want. ;)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You could be but like KA92 said it could get be that your coming down with something :D
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

see the only problem with that is when i get sick like that it doesnt last very long...my immune system doesnt allow me to be very sick...not to mention im not a stomach flu person now i can still say the nose and throst thing would be a cold but the other stuff im not sure about....gosh guys i got a week left before i test


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

List your symptoms again hun all of them

and I'll see if I can give you a bit more insight :D
xx


----------



## babyobrien

I doubt you are pregnant, sounds like you have a cold! Wait a week after your period is due and test then.


----------



## pudgies

Hey hun! Like the others said you may just be ill.
There are a number of things that can cause pregnancy symptoms when your not pregnant, like weight loss, stress, and just your cycles changing!
Try not to worry to much :hugs:


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

can ya'll please stop sayin symptoms bein pregnant is not an illness signs is a better word
possible signs:
stomach cramps
spots of brown and light pink for a few days (too early for pd and definately too light)
cramping (light)
burping
tiredness/insomnia
back pains (Light and in two places)
gettin full abnormally


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Ok then I know it isnt an illness but its a term many people use. That was a bit rude in my book

anyway 

As for the things you have listed to me it really doesnt sound like pregnancy but I could be wrong


----------



## pudgies

I agree with Aidan's Mummy! 

Symptoms is just a word that is used throughout this forum, the internet and with most medical professionals! Its not meant to class pregnancy as an illness!

But those symptoms could just be PMS, so unless you miss your period i really wouldn't 
think there is any reason to worry that you may be pregnant!


----------



## Mumiof2

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> can ya'll please stop sayin symptoms bein pregnant is not an illness signs is a better word
> possible signs:
> stomach cramps
> spots of brown and light pink for a few days (too early for pd and definately too light)
> cramping (light)
> burping
> tiredness/insomnia
> back pains (Light and in two places)
> gettin full abnormally

I'm sorry but i think you need to stop being so short with everyone (on this thread and the one in ttc). We are all just trying to help you with your question. They are pregnancy symptons or signs of pregnancy, there is no need to bite people head off for what they call them.


----------



## AP

wtf? Seriously, now you're on the teen section with your bad attitude?

people are trying to help you and you're just looking for someone to say that you are pregnant,aren't you?

Because the members on this forum have given you plenty of different reasons for your SYMPTOMS!

If you have an issue with that word i suggest you look around this site and every other flippin site as that's the terminology that's used.


----------



## Mumiof2

Sounds like it could be pmt the way your snapping at people.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Glad i'm not the only one that thought that was uncalled for 

and how many threads have you made on the same thing??

xx


----------



## AP

Mumiof2 said:


> Sounds like it could be pmt the way your snapping at people.

:rofl:


----------



## Mumiof2

:laugh2:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Too me it sounds like your period is on its way hence the snapping
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Thats not snapping to ask yall to stop using the word symptoms i even said please maybe if i cussed a bit but i havent...attack me if you like but im not here for that...i actually dont get rude when i have my period honestly nobody ever really knows when im on it...im a high strong person if you must know...but i posted a thread on teens and then one in early pg signs...anyways i gave the person whoever it was that asked for me to repeat my signs the list again


----------



## babyobrien

Oh goodness me. I really think that the women actually going through pregnancy have the right to call it whatever they like!


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

btw sb22 I really dont have a bad attitude thanks and if youre goin to follow me around the whole pregnancy sight dont be rude...i made one statement askin to use the word signs that did not imply force...i said please and ya'll...and no im not lookin to be pregnant but id rather be over cautious rather than under...also yea ive gotten sickness actually but that was only because i included the nose and throat thing but see i excluded that cause i still put that down to having a cold...as for the other signs im askin if any of yall have had anything similar to these when you were pregnant early on...thats all...so if any of ya'll can answer that with yes i have i had:... then please do


----------



## babyobrien

I really hope you aren't pregnant to be honest.


----------



## aliss

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> btw sb22 I really dont have a bad attitude thanks and if youre goin to follow me around the whole pregnancy sight dont be rude...i made one statement askin to use the word signs that did not imply force...i said please and ya'll...and no im not lookin to be pregnant but id rather be over cautious rather than under...also yea ive gotten sickness actually but that was only because i included the nose and throat thing but see i excluded that cause i still put that down to having a cold...as for the other signs im askin if any of yall have had anything similar to these when you were pregnant early on...thats all...so if any of ya'll can answer that with yes i have i had:... then please do

You have MULTIPLE posts asking the same thing. Like everyone is telling you, every woman has different *symptoms* (medical term) so if you just want to be told what you want to hear, it isn't going to happen. Women here are either already moms, pregnant, or TTC and we use medical terms about our bodies, so accept that. It isn't a place for teen girls to play guessing games.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

You have a serious attitude problem missus

It is called symptoms dont try and preach to women about the termainalogy when they have already been through pregnancy.

This is a support site and we are tryIng to support you but yes your replies were rude.

I am very head strong as you put it too and I will always say when someone is being rude.

These women are here to support you maybe if you stopeed having a strop then you would see that. 

Now calm down and think about what you are typing before you type.
We want to help you as we have all been there ourselves but being rude will just get peoples back up
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Aidan's Mummy said:


> You have a serious attitude problem missus
> 
> It is called symptoms dont try and preach to women about the termainalogy when they have already been through pregnancy
> 
> This is a support site and we are tryong to support you but yes your replies were reude
> 
> I am very head strong as you put it too and I will always say when someone is being rude
> 
> These women are here to support you maybe if you stopeed having a strop then you would see that.
> 
> now calm down and think about what you are typing before you type
> We want to help you as we have all been there ourselves but being rude will just get peoples back up
> xx

Couldn't have said it better hun. You asked for our advice and then your pickin at everything said.


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

looks im not forcing anyone to stop callin it that id prefer if you didnt but still...i wasnt preachin it was one sentence dear so please dont...anyone that is attackin me for sayin one sentence that really was not rude is not tryin to support anything except an argument...yes i have multiple posts and i dont have a wanna hear answer i just wanna see if any women on here had any of the signs that i do when they were in early pregnancy...i know that everyone had different signs but people also have signs that are similar...im not a teen girl playin a guessin game cause ive already said to myself and my bf that i may or may not be pregnant i know a test will answer my question...i cannot take a test til the 6th...until then seein people who have had signs that may be similar might help just to see is all...its more personal that way....and babyobrien why do you hope that? jw


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I think she said that because of how immature you seem to come across. May not be true but you really are coming across as a moody teenager

Im a tiny bit older than you btw (18)

It really doesnt sound like pregnancy symptoms and I think it may be a little early for any symptoms yet

All I can advise is take care of yourself e.g. eating, drinking etc until you do the test at least then you are making sure your delvoping baby is ok if you are
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

I'm not bein a moody teenager just to let you know I'm concerned for more reasons than just possibly bein' pregnant...I'm not tryin' to correct you Aidan I'm just lettin' you know that i did read a few things that said you can have signs as early as one week in...but mainly it all started after the spotting thing...and also im really about to be 18 and am considered very mature for my age so honestly age doesnt make a difference....


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Thanks for the suggestions Aidan (btw i know thats not ur name its just shorter to type)


----------



## babyobrien

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> looks im not forcing anyone to stop callin it that id prefer if you didnt but still...i wasnt preachin it was one sentence dear so please dont...anyone that is attackin me for sayin one sentence that really was not rude is not tryin to support anything except an argument...yes i have multiple posts and i dont have a wanna hear answer i just wanna see if any women on here had any of the signs that i do when they were in early pregnancy...i know that everyone had different signs but people also have signs that are similar...im not a teen girl playin a guessin game cause ive already said to myself and my bf that i may or may not be pregnant i know a test will answer my question...i cannot take a test til the 6th...until then seein people who have had signs that may be similar might help just to see is all...its more personal that way....and babyobrien why do you hope that? jw

Because of posts like that.

You are not pregnant, stop messing around on forums and go and do your homework or something, please.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I know age doesnt make a difference:dohh:

I'm just pointing out that we are aorund the same age so I'm not an older lady judging you because of your age

xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

babyobrien that was a bit harsh hunni., Calm down 
xx


----------



## babyobrien

I don't take it back whatsoever, sorry hun, but it's just ridiculous. x


----------



## babyobrien

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I know age doesnt make a difference:dohh:
> 
> I'm just pointing out that we are aorund the same age so I'm not an older lady judging you because of your age
> 
> xx

I'm 18 too, and i'm not judging you either. If you approach people with some respect you are more than likely to get it in return.


----------



## Mumiof2

Think things need to calm down a bit.

I didn't even find out i was pregnant with my son unil i was 8 weeks. So i didn't have any early symptoms at all. 

With my daughter, i found out when i was 4+5 and when i was 6+2 started with symptoms being sore boobs, bad taste in my mouth and waking in the morning feeling sick at the thought of making my son anything to eat for breakfast.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Agreed

So wait until you can take a test and then le us know how that goes.

I hope you get the result you want either way :D
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

babyobrien I have to say who is honestly bein the lesser mature one is you I'm not attacking you and I'm 17..18 in 2 weeks I'm not a kid so don't even try that homework stuff..I don't even have homework anymore really...I'm not messin around...and I'll find out if I'm pregnant on the 6th...if you wanna say somethins ridiculous learn to read what you type and judge that before what I say...if you don't have anything pertaining to what I'm askin then don't post here...I don't need it...and Aidan I was tryin' to snap on the age thing I was just coverin that in case but also I knew you weren't an old lady tryin to judge...I tend to be able to read people through how they speak or write and stuff but again thanks for the suggestion...and dont worry bout obrien...immaturity only seeks out to bring maturity down to their level


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

also thanks to mumiof2


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Good luck

Sorry we got off on the wrong foot hopefully if you get a :bfp: we can start again lol
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> also thanks to mumiof2

No problem, hope you get the result you want x


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

lol well honestly idk what I want it to be I gotta get my boyfriend back into reality at the moment hes havin a hard time with the scare


----------



## babyobrien

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> babyobrien I have to say who is honestly bein the lesser mature one is you I'm not attacking you and I'm 17..18 in 2 weeks I'm not a kid so don't even try that homework stuff..I don't even have homework anymore really...I'm not messin around...and I'll find out if I'm pregnant on the 6th...if you wanna say somethins ridiculous learn to read what you type and judge that before what I say...if you don't have anything pertaining to what I'm askin then don't post here...I don't need it...and Aidan I was tryin' to snap on the age thing I was just coverin that in case but also I knew you weren't an old lady tryin to judge...I tend to be able to read people through how they speak or write and stuff but again thanks for the suggestion...and dont worry bout obrien...immaturity only seeks out to bring maturity down to their level

I really really really hope you aren't pregnant love!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

babyobrien said:


> SouthrnGrl814 said:
> 
> 
> babyobrien I have to say who is honestly bein the lesser mature one is you I'm not attacking you and I'm 17..18 in 2 weeks I'm not a kid so don't even try that homework stuff..I don't even have homework anymore really...I'm not messin around...and I'll find out if I'm pregnant on the 6th...if you wanna say somethins ridiculous learn to read what you type and judge that before what I say...if you don't have anything pertaining to what I'm askin then don't post here...I don't need it...and Aidan I was tryin' to snap on the age thing I was just coverin that in case but also I knew you weren't an old lady tryin to judge...I tend to be able to read people through how they speak or write and stuff but again thanks for the suggestion...and dont worry bout obrien...immaturity only seeks out to bring maturity down to their level
> 
> I really really really hope you aren't pregnant love!Click to expand...

Come on there isnt any need to carry it on is there :shrug:

Hun she has explianed now. If you carrying on arguing with her and making rude comments then it just goes back to what I posted about think before you type.

She was rude IMO to begin with and now you are you see what I'm getting at.

Why dont you both be the mature ones and agree to disagree hey??

Hugs to you both :hug:

I'm going to shut up now I'm rambiling. :blush:


And SG I hope you BF comes orund soon just slap him a few times
xx


----------



## babyobrien

I don't take back anything i said, i just hope the result comes back the way it should do!


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

OK then. Then maybe dont say anything at all because it will just get out of hand :D
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

I didnt get a chance to read what obrien had said cuz it came up after i posted that by why do you hope im not pregnant is my question


----------



## Mumiof2

babyobrien said:


> I don't take back anything i said, i just hope the result comes back the way it should do!

Thats a bit out of order hun. I agree imo she was rude to begin with but none of us have the right to judge what result is the right one. None of us know her.

imo you are now being rude hun x


----------



## babyobrien

Sure thang


----------



## babyobrien

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> I didnt get a chance to read what obrien had said cuz it came up after i posted that by why do you hope im not pregnant is my question

:ignore:


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

obrien I'd really appreciate it if you answered why you feel that way


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Why hun it will just cause more upset and arguments 
xx


----------



## pudgies

Come on obrien this is a forum for *support* sure okay SG has been a bit blunt but maybe she just hadn't got used to the way we guys talk on here!

We're meant to be here for each other not against each other!
:cloud9:


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

caused I'm actually a bit pissed that they said that considerin that they really really don't know me and know what I've been through...and my maturity...and how strong of a person I am/have to be....and that I have dealt with younger kids my whole life


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Then you know yourself you will be a good mum

You dont need that lady to confirm that or not

If you are I am sure you will make a good mum, babies changed you and how you think alot anyway
xx


----------



## babyobrien

Maybe i should never have posted on here BUT, i felt offended by being told i wasn't allowed to call (what every other human being calls it) it symptoms of pregnancy when i am infact pregnant myself which the OP is not. 

I found the posts by the OP offensive, rude and immature and wanted to stick up for what i believe in.

To the OP, i am feeling tired, starving, i have sore vieny breasts, had a break out of spots and have some cramping.

HOWEVER, looking at your dates and by what you are saying i highly doubt that you are pregnant, so my suggestion is stay off the forums until you test because if you find out it is negative, you'll feel ever so siked up that it would be positive and you would be really upset.

In the meantime, please read over what you say to others first, we are all expectant mothers here, we know what we are talking about. Not to mention the influx of raging hormones!

Good luck.


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs:

Go get a nice warm bath and cheer your self up hunni and then get something to eat. You need to eat woman
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

I didn't tell you you weren't allowed to do anything read my wording and I'm not offensive I made a simple/very small statement...you couldve all just disagreed and continued to call em symptoms while I called em signs I wouldn't beat you over the head for it and you shouldnt be rude as to say whats the better thing for me because you honestly don't know me to judge...now that I got that out thank you for tellin me your signs, i really wouldnt be disappointed if it came up negative though (i mean id love to have a baby but i gotta be able to monetarily deal with it)


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

At least your are preparing for the fact that you may be pregnant

I tell you one thing that really was a sign that I was pregnant for me was very dark blue veins on my boobs and the smell of certain things making me want to puke
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Oh yeah forgot those lovely bulging blue veins in the boobs lol x


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

lol well the smell thing for me is kinda hard cause my nose is still kinda stuffy but dark blue veins ive heard of as wellbut i dont wanna use that as a possible sign cause i do have distinct veins on my boobs that i can see and they arent usualyl there i dont think i dont stare at em enough to know but i also have good veins and big boobs as it is soo yea but thanks for that


----------



## Mumiof2

Mine used to go like........... how can i describe it, erm when you hold your wrist and pump your hand to make the veins bulge out. iykwim x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

He he that sounds like mine

Thanks for the friend add Mumiof2
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

He he that sounds like mine

Thanks for the friend add Mumiof2
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

:lol: Thanks for accepting hun x


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

yea see i have blue veins in my boobs like that lol i just dk if they were like that so im not gonna count it but wow you guys are kinda interesting wehn we arent all bickerin


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Yep we are :D

Talking about our boobies. 

Umm what else increased discharge

Greasy hair like more than usual

And dizzyness like you said

God I'm going back two years now to when I found out I was pregnant.

I cant even remember what I had for dinner yesterday :rofl:
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

lol that happens to me too but I remember the most random things its weird and hey theres nuttin wrong with us talkin bout our boobs lol we gotta do it sometimes haha


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

btw your baby Aiden is precious


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

sorry typo Aidan...lol I work with little kids at my church and we have a bunch of Aidens so its a bit hard


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww bless your

I am a nursery nurse and when I was working in my placements at college I always used to struggle with some of the name spellings

Aidan is the irish way of spelling it:D

Have your boobs got really sore that even if they are slighlty knocked your like ouch
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Are you Irish?? lol and yea name spellings can be alot worse than just the difference between an a and an e so I know what you mean...and no my boobs aren't sore or anything THANK GOD...dude I'm a size DDD I do believe and they hit everything so i dont think I could deal


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

My grandad was irish :D So I have some of it it me

I am part irish,part welsh, a bit of italian and then alot english 

Are you american??

Oh god that would be a nightmare if they were sore

xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Yea I'm American lol but if you really wanna get technical the only thing taht I know I am is half Norwegian...and lol yes it would be a horrible nightmare


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww your pretty. Thanks for the freind add

Whats it like in america. I love the houses there in the films they all look so nice and the nighbourhoods look really green and loads of trees.

Lol but proberly alot different

And is highschool like mean girl he he he
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Thank you. and no problem.

America um well it has its greener side like in the movies but I mean we have poverty and all that we have the bad sides of town and all. People here can be very very rude but we can also be very kind and caring....Its a fun and interesting place to live I spose...but it has its conforming moments.

Highschool can be like Mean Girls lol but it actually depends on the area youre in...my school doesnt seem to have a clique problem to that extreme but we do have cliques for some types...Girls can be that mean though I've seen it...but no we don't have huge fights like that and all...It's like youd have to mix all the movies about high school and people in high school to get the right mixture of what its like...I live in the south so we have kinda that redneckish vibe plus blacks and then the southerness so yea it just depends


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Aww it sounds ok

I want to take aidan there one day maybe to texas as I am really into horses etc so a ranch holiday would be amazing

But I only know how to ride english style so that may be really werid riding the american way lol
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

lol well I would suggest colorado more so for the ranch style ideal not texas


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

OOO I shall have a look thanks
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

lol no problem


----------



## MiissMuffet

sb22 said:


> wtf? Seriously, now you're on the teen section with your bad attitude?
> 
> people are trying to help you and you're just looking for someone to say that you are pregnant,aren't you?
> 
> Because the members on this forum have given you plenty of different reasons for your SYMPTOMS!
> 
> If you have an issue with that word i suggest you look around this site and every other flippin site as that's the terminology that's used.

My thoughts exactly! i can't believe i stumbled accross this in another thread! These boards are getting a tad messy....


----------



## MiissMuffet

SouthrnGrl814 said:


> *btw sb22 I really dont have a bad attitude thanks and if youre goin to follow me around the whole pregnancy sight dont be rude...i made one statement askin to use the word signs that did not imply force...i said please and ya'll.*..and no im not lookin to be pregnant but id rather be over cautious rather than under...also yea ive gotten sickness actually but that was only because i included the nose and throat thing but see i excluded that cause i still put that down to having a cold...as for the other signs im askin if any of yall have had anything similar to these when you were pregnant early on...thats all...so if any of ya'll can answer that with yes i have i had:... then please do

I don't think she is following you around- you have posted this all over the show so ofcourse we are bound to stumble over it eventually. I am sure sb22 has far better important things to be doing than deliberately following you around. And I am backing her- i think you have a bad attitude! And what is up with Yall!? You can't ask people to stop saying things when you are asking for advice. People are trying to be nice! i also saw you had bumped a thread from 2008- someone elses thread asking for advice, and then you fished it out and asked the same questions on there as you have in here and the 1st tri section. I'm sorry but you are coming across as very odd indeed....


----------



## nightkd

I forgot about the excess discharge....I had a lot of cervical mucus like I was ovulating again. :)

x


----------



## pudgies

Come on guys, i thought we had already stop this from being an argument :(
BnB isn't here to judge people especially by the way they speak!
Sure she was rude and hurtful but I think we should forget what happened and try and start again.
BnB is here for *support *, I know she may have offended some of you, myself included, but can't we just forgive and forget?


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Why has everyone started the argument again it was resolved??
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Aidan's Mummy said:


> Why has everyone started the argument again it was resolved??
> xx

I know hun, i thought we all said what we had too say and then i was put behind. x


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

I know it ended up as a nice chat in the end. Where did you go you dissapered??
xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

Because i hadn't read the rest of the thread. Honestly, what i was reading on the 1st few pages was enough for me it seemed bloody ridiculous so please don't blame me for not wanting to read the rest of it. Sorry if I offended some of you. xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

:hugs:
xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

I forgot to add I read the rest of the thread and yes it did turn nicer :happydance: always nice when these things happen :dance: :hugs: xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Its is

Not long to go now hun 45 days to go :happydance:
xx


----------



## MiissMuffet

OMG!! i was like huh!? Then i looked at my ticker!! :shock: Still it feels like a long way, finding it difficult to be comfy now. This whole time i been like "bring it on- I want a baby in my ribs, i want to feel uncomfortable, i want a big belly, i want to know what the fuss is about" :rofl: now I just want to moan and groan until it's over. i just so can't wait to meet my little girl :happydance: 
xx


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Its horrible at the end isnt it

I remember when my mums friends daughter had her baby before me and I cried because I wanted it to be me :rofl:

It will soon be over and your little lady will be here
xx


----------



## Mumiof2

Aidan's Mummy said:


> I know it ended up as a nice chat in the end. Where did you go you dissapered??
> xx

I ended up going for a nice quiet soak in the bath lol x


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Wow, guys I come back and it's all hectic again...we are all chilled now....but apparently my boyfriend told his mom i thought I was pregnant like a week and a half ago and forgot to mention it to me but so far heres the verdict I haven't missed my period yet but I took a test last night that came up negative I was spose to take another this mornin but they forgot to give me the test strip to put in it so i havent taken it...and im goin to take 2 more around the 6th to be sure


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

It may be a little early for a positive hun

I remember when my period was 3 days late I took a test on the saturday before I went riding and it was negative

Then I did another one on the thursday and it was a very faint positive. So days can aame a difference :D
xx


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Yea I know I mean I took the one thats spose to tell you days before your missed period but I know those can fail thats why im takin one a week from now as well =)


----------



## MiissMuffet

Mine was like a week late. i kept getting BFNs for ages lol


----------



## KA92

MiissMuffet said:


> Mine was like a week late. i kept getting BFNs for ages lol

ditto to that one! lol it took me ages to get a bfp! :)
x


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

omgosh guys lol yea i know its possible to bfn for a while thats why im takin more than one test so we'll see ill let ya'll know...thanks for that though


----------



## Ablaski17

Good luckk!


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

Thanks


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

2nd test came up not pregnant guys so im alright for now as far as i know i just gotta get my period at some point and ill feel better


----------



## dontworry

I'm in the same boat as you. My period is over 27 days late... just waiting for my next one. I've tested 8 times, lol, all negative! Hope you get the results you want. :)


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

lol yea I'm not understandin the late thing like I'm pretty normal but we'll see otherwise we might be in for more than we thought


----------



## Justagirlxx

Well at least now you know you aren't..


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

yea hopefully for sure I know cause I still cant seem to feel much better and all


----------



## aob1013

You aren't pregnant :)


----------



## SouthrnGrl814

yea again just waitin on my period to confirm


----------

